
Blockchain 101 - ShubhamBadal
https://hackernoon.com/blockchain-101-only-if-you-know-nothing-b883902c59f7
======
Torgo
>Cryptocurrency is to blockchain, what email is to internet

Some cryptocurrency, like Byteball, are a DAG and not a blockchain at all.

~~~
ShubhamBadal
Correct!

